# Wie kann ich in Eclipse 3.4 den JBOSS starten?



## SystemError (27. Aug 2008)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in Eclipse 3.4 den JBoss starten, so dass ich JSP Dateien angucken kann. Unter "RUN" kann ich jedenfalls nichts finden...

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Niki (27. Aug 2008)

Du musst den JBoss zu den Servern hinzufügen:
Window / Show View / Others / Server / Servers
Rechts klick -> New -> Server und dort dann JBoss auswählen und das Root Verzeichnis von JBoss angeben


----------



## SystemError (27. Aug 2008)

ich hab kein "Server" unter Window / Show View / Others /

und wie kann ich einstellen, das der Quelltext von den JSP Seiten hervorgehoben wird.. laso so angezeigt wird, wie der java Quelltext.. im Moment sieht es aus wie beim texteditor


----------



## Niki (27. Aug 2008)

Hmmm, das klingt nach classic Eclipse ohne Web Tools. Kannst du überhaupt ein Dynamic Web Project erstellen?
Falls nicht brauchst du eine JEE Version von Eclipse

//EDIT: Hier der Download Link für Windows: Eclipse_JEE_Ganymede


----------



## Wildcard (27. Aug 2008)

*verschieb nach IDEs und Tools*


----------



## SystemError (27. Aug 2008)

ja ich denke ich habe nicht die JEE version.. wo bekomme ich die her`?


----------



## Niki (27. Aug 2008)

Oben hab ich den Link gepostet. Auf der eclipse.org Seite würdest du aber auch gleich fündig werden.


----------



## SystemError (27. Aug 2008)

okay jetzt hab ich dasm it derm server.. was für einen pfad muss ich den für den jboss eingeben? wenn ich " E:/Programme/Eclipse/jboss/" eingebe, bekomme ich den fehler " E:/Programme/Eclipse/jboss/ is not valid"..


----------



## Niki (27. Aug 2008)

du wirst ja den JBoss irgendwohin entpackt haben, dieses Verzeichnis musst du dort angeben


----------



## SystemError (27. Aug 2008)

ich habe keinen jboss entpackt.. muss ich den noch extra runterladen oder so.. ich dachte der ist mit eclipse dabei...


----------



## maki (27. Aug 2008)

Nö, ist er natürlich nicht.

Wenn du JBoss starten willst muss er vorher schon installiert sein.

Wozu eigentlich JBoss, wenn es dir um JSPs geht?


----------



## SystemError (27. Aug 2008)

Keine ahnung wofür ich den brauche.. in der Schule haben wir JSP mit Java... und dafür benutzen wir den Jboss.. also nehme ich an, das ich den brauche..


----------



## Niki (27. Aug 2008)

Nimm lieber Tomcat, der ist ein wenig leichter zu verstehen und für JSPs / Servlets reicht der allemal.


----------



## maki (27. Aug 2008)

Tomcat reicht doch für JSPs, JBoss ist reine Ressourceverschwendung und vielo zu komplex in so einem Fall, aber bitte, wenn die Lehrer das nicht anders können...


----------



## SystemError (27. Aug 2008)

jetzt ist bei mir das Problem, das ich inhalte irgendiwie nicht aus der Datenbank gelesen bekomme.

es ist ein fertiges programm, von meinem Lehrer, welches in der Schule 100% funktionierte.. nur bei mir zuhause liest er nicht aus der datenbank.

hier ist die datenbank klasse.


```
package daten;

import java.sql.*;

public class KlassenbuchDB {
	private static Connection verbindung = null;

	public static Connection getVerbindung() {
		if (verbindung == null) {
			try {
				Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
				String url = "jdbc:odbc:Driver={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)}; DBQ=Klassenbuch.mdb";
				verbindung = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
			} catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			} catch (SQLException e) {
				e.printStackTrace();
			}
		}
		return verbindung;
	}
}
```

woran kann das liegen?


----------

